# She’s here!



## HucklberryHollow (Jun 9, 2018)

Unbelievable! Taffy is a maiden mare and this was a surprise pregnancy, so we were not expecting a textbook delivery, but that is what we got! No signs of  labor at all today. pH was 6.4 and calcium was 200. Waxing (maiden mare go figure) and huge udder. 10pm  I came back from lower barn check and just thought she looked not herself. Sat down and watched her. She didn’t do a lot that would make me think stage 1 labor. Really nothing more than all the false alarms for the past month or two. 10:15 she got very restless walking in circles like she was going to lay down. 10:21 she laid down and her water broke . 10:30 foal was out. Within two minutes the foal was trying to stand and Taffy was up within 5 min. breaking the cord  and the entire placenta delivered within about ten minutes. She would not stay lying down so I do worry if the cord was broken too early and the foal got what it needs from the placenta. Our vet is coming in the morning to check them over. The foal was attempting to stand and walk almost immediately after the birth. She really had a strong desire to find the milk bar and after a lot of almost, she finally latched on like a champ. I wasn’t prepared for the large amount of meconium, but she had no trouble passing it.  She’s an absolute sassy pants! Mom is doing great too. The almost whisper nickers to her sweet baby and really making a big effort to get her to the milk bar...I’m kind of surprised, but very grateful. We couldn’t be happier! 

Meet Huckleberry Hollow’s Lovie


----------



## HucklberryHollow (Jun 9, 2018)

Not sure why it posted twice, but I am not quite sure how to fix that. Sorry!


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Jun 9, 2018)

She's cute and congratulations on a healthy filly.

Yeah on a textbook delivery, always the best.


----------



## HucklberryHollow (Jun 9, 2018)

The pics don’t do her justice. She is the most stunning shimmery platinum silver and those long white eyelashes! She is up running around mama and trying out her bucking skills. It’s a great morning!


----------



## Zergling (Jun 9, 2018)

So adorable. Congratulations on your beautiful foal. Nothing lifts the spirits more than watching a healthy foal learn the ways of the world.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 10, 2018)

An adorable baby! And having a text book birth! A win-win all the way around.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 19, 2018)

Congratulations every owners Wish textbook delivery . She is lovely ?


----------



## MajorClementine (Jun 19, 2018)

She's so pretty! Glad things went smooth. Isn't it amazing how quickly they are up and running and wanting to play? I suppose if I had those long limbs folded up for several months I'd be ready to stretch them as soon as I hit the ground too.


----------



## Holly Chisholm (May 2, 2020)

I know this was two years ago, but if you're still here, could you please tell me what color is the mom, and what color is the baby now. So beautiful!


----------

